# For those who have ridden new Roubaix



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a 5 yr old roubaix comp, I am an old guy who rides 100 mi/wk on crappy New England roads. I have neck issues. I have moved my stem into the upmost position, also very short. I am trying for the most upright position on a road bike as possible.

The new Roubaix looks very interesting with its road absorption innovations. But it also looks like the drop from the top of the seat to the handlebars is very large.

For those who have actually ridden a new Roubaix or even knows someone who has ridden one, what do you think of this bike for my set of needs. I have read the 11 page closed post, but last post was 3 months ago, and very few actual owners posted then.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I rode one and liked it a lot. I'd think it would be very good for the issues you mentioned. The Futureshock is noticeably helpful when you hit a pothole, but otherwise unremarkable. Check out the seat cluster configuration as well. It really cushions against shocks.

i ended up buying the Trek Domane. I had the sensation that the position was even more upright than the Roubaix. My spinal issues are in the lumbar and the 32mm tires are very helpful for that.


----------



## Just Mark (Nov 25, 2016)

I've had one for a couple of weeks. I'm a new bike rider (little less than a year) and went to this from a Cannondale Quick hybrid. I have put a few hundred miles on it and am absolutely in love with it. I don't notice the FutureShock with the strongest spring in unless I think about how it is absorbing the rough stuff. This morning I took it on a gravel path for about 2 miles as part of my morning ride. It handles it like a champ. I find it to be upright enough for me on the hoods and I'm 56. If I'm on the tops, it is more upright than I had my hybrid set up for.

As far as neck/back issues, that is something you need to deal with outside of riding. I solved my chronic back issues with a solid weight lifting routine centered around improving my core strength. If the neck issues aren't something you can fix, you might want to consider one of the upright hybrids. you can easily continue doing 100 miles a week on a hybrid.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Every so often I ride with a guy that has one and just last week, I was next to him as we hit a particularly rough patch of road. I could actually see the future shock working. It was pretty cool. He said he loves the bike and I've noticed that he always tends to choose it over his other bikes, since he's gotten it.

Regarding fit and being upright... I'd imagine that a good, trusted bike shop and fitter could put you on one and get you the fit you need or damn close to it. I don't think they've changed the geometry significantly between models, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't be mislead by the pictures on the web, the saddle to bar drop isn't that aggressive.

Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mnewber (Jun 26, 2003)

I demo'd one for a 30 mile ride a week ago. Out of the gate I would suggest you do what I did and find a demo bike you can ride. Your own seat of pant will tell you a lot!  

Demo Bike: 
It was a 54 Comp with Ultegra grouppo in the yellow/orange color scheme. I ran the tires at 100psi, switched out the stock seat post for an older specialized one with zert insert and my own seat(just used to it). What's unconfirmed is if the standard as shipped heavy spring was in the shock. If it was it was way too mushy for me. More on that later.

My profile: 
59yo, 5'10" 32" inseam, 195 lbs(on a good day), run 74mm seat top to BB center. I usually ride 200 miles a week in season with centuries through out the good season. My neck isn't as it used to be, a few car accidents in the last 5 years has taken its toll on it so i'm looking for a little more stack height and shorter reach over my Cannondale SuperSix Evo HM. Currently also have a Cannondale Synapse which is similar in geometry but just considering trying specialized again. 

Overall I liked the idea but didn't fall in love with it. I feel that the front shock needs a lock out, similar to my Mt. Bike. When I would get out of the saddle either to sprint or climb there was too much movement in the shock. this could be the need for a stiffer shock but I don't believe that they changed that out. Standard ship is for the heavy to be included. I do like the rear dampening capability of the new rear seat/stays to seat/post after I got used to that. I would like to try it again to see how the stock seat post would change that feeling. 

Here's some of my thoughts;

Saddle to bar drop: this isn't as bad as it's perceived, it seems as though in the stock delivered configuration there is plenty of stack height (head tube + future shock + spacers) and that's with a relatively flat stem. You could get even more upright by adding a stem similar to your current set up.

Weight: surprisingly light for a disc version of bike esp with the equivalent of front end suspension.

Rear Seat post/mounting: It does a great job at dampening the vibration and shock. At first it felt a little like I was riding on a flat tire but as the miles wore on that feeling went away. 

Future shock: covered that above, for me I'd like to see a lock out if that could be implemented cleanly. I'm not an engineer but think it could. 

Grouppo: i have ultegra on a couple of my bikes. It's a good group but on this one there were a rememberble amount of no-response to lever push. perhaps it needs to be adjusted. Highly possible as it was new/demo, i didn't take time to see if that was the case.

Right now I'm looking at a 2016 roubaix Sworks or Pro with 10r as I don't think the current rendition is for me. I will most likely go back and demo it one more time if the weather ever cooperates again. 

Good luck with your search!

Ride safe!


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

mnewber; thanks for the great post! appreciate your inputs.you are my age and close to size, but i am envious you can do 200 mi a week. I can get half that. Great job.

How do you like your Cannondale? I do like my current roubaix comp, I have a 65mm stem up at the highest angle to give me the shortest reach, but thinking that those shocks will help my neck a bit...


----------



## bparrino (Jul 2, 2008)

I've had the Roubaix since the opening day 9/9/16 and was turned onto it from a dealer friend who rode it the previous June. I'm on the Roubaix Expert UDi2 and just love it. 

Looking at your questions, I had some neck issues previously and they're gone, but I think it's mostly bike fit as I put an angled stem on it.

The future shock is just awesome in my opinion, I've described it in other threads, but it just "grooves" your ride and you just kind of feel like you're one with the road. It's also changed the way I ride, as I'm always looking for some gravel to play on.

If I were to rank what I love about the bike, it's 1) Future Shock, 2) disc brakes (I love having them) and a distance third is the UDi2. The electronic shifting is nice, but the shock and disc are what really makes this bike.

I guess to put it in context of how popular this bike is going to be because of the shock, my bike shop friend, who has to bet on bikes to make money (he's been in the business a long time) ordered 35 Roubaixs and 2 Tarmacs this past fall. Unless you're racing, I can't imagine buying a Tarmac over a Roubaix.

View attachment 318244
View attachment 318245


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

My view is choice of Roubaix is based upon what kind of roads you ride. If you ride rough roads, there may not be a better road bike. If you ride smoother type roads like me, save a boat load of money and choose the lower level SL4 Roubaix with 10r carbon if you want endurance geometry without the shock. I don't want the shock. But if I rode rough roads, I would be on the new future shock Roubaix.
FWIW I ride a SL3 Roubaix Pro with Campy Chorus.


----------



## mnewber (Jun 26, 2003)

jbinbi said:


> mnewber; thanks for the great post! appreciate your inputs.you are my age and close to size, but i am envious you can do 200 mi a week. I can get half that. Great job.
> 
> How do you like your Cannondale? I do like my current roubaix comp, I have a 65mm stem up at the highest angle to give me the shortest reach, but thinking that those shocks will help my neck a bit...


The shock should help I would say but also make sure as others have said to make sure that you get a proper fit so you know which frame you should be on based on your specific needs. From there it's just a matter of $$$  

I love the SSE but on longer rides my neck isn't having that feeling. It does cover more ground and the ride isn't that rough except on extremely rough roads of which the ones around here are a good mix. It's stiff yet complaint and is quick to respond. That goes with the high end 'sports' bikes. I run 40mm of spacers under a 6 degree 100mm stem. I could go to a higher degree
stem or shorter but havent' come to accept that yet. 
The Synapse is similar to the geometry of the Roubaix, it has the same stem with the same spacer stack below it. an increase of 26mm based on the difference in HT lengths. It is a more plush ride over the Evo and the raised up position helps. The ride characteristics just don't do anything for me. The road feels mute and my avg speed over the same rides are consistently slower. 

Good luck!


----------

